

The ZQ Community - andreyf
http://www.zacharyquinto.com/news/2009/07/the-zq-community.html

======
metachris
strange site with a 960x400px picture of this guy on top of each and every
page. why would i want to join that community?

~~~
jodrellblank
Said guy is Zachary Quinto. ("Sylar" from Heroes and Spock from the new Star
Trek film).

I haven't a clue why it's been submitted to HN - perhaps it has some awesome
new community experiment somewhere?

~~~
gamache
This is extremely groundbreaking work. Never before has a site combined chat,
messageboard, and social networking features... with a JPEG of the
irresistible Zachary Quinto.

